

How we allowed users to customize the look & feel of our app with only 4 options - ebzlo
http://evan.lc/post/36862727889/how-we-allowed-users-to-customize-the-look-feel-of

======
sbisker
How's adoption of the customization looking? Curious to hear if this is
resonating with people or if four options is not enough...or too many.

~~~
ebzlo
Too many would be interesting, but we could definitely drop it down to 2 or 3.
I had thought about putting every option into an advanced tab, but figured
that would add to clutter. We'll likely revisit it if people start asking for
it.

~~~
chris_wot
So... Sounds like an interesting way of doing things. Put in a small number of
useful features, then build in what people actually want! Not a bad approach.

~~~
ebzlo
;)

------
sasfasfasffas
I'm totally lost as to what this does from the page, and I'm not going to use
a bookmarklet for something I don't understand.

~~~
ebzlo
Sorry, I suppose I should have just linked to the landing page at the end of
the article there (now amended).

Taurus allows users to create product tours using just a few lines of JS, the
bookmarklet loads the tool onto the demo page.

------
webjunkie
Please please please do not make links with just the word "here" linked.
That's usability and SEO horror.

